# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Big Brother 2012

## gigiex

Më datë 18 të muajit Shkurt do të fillojë sezoni i ri të reality show-it më të shikuar në mbarë shqiptari. Në këtë sezon të ri sigurisht që do të ketë emocione të stërmëdha, lidhje dashurie, momente qesharake, momente të dhimbshme etj.. Sigurisht që të gjithë ju fansat e këtij show e prisni me padurim këtë datë dhe të gjithë pyesni veten se si do të duket këtë vit shtëpia, kush do të jene banorët, nga do të vinë.. Të gjitha këto do të mund ti zbuloni më datë 18 Shkurt, një ditë pas shpalljes së pavarsisë së Kosovës.

burimi: Big Brother Albania

----------


## Lexuesi_

Po dojka me u hap perseri kopeshti zolegjik per njerz  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gigiex

> Po dojka me u hap perseri kopeshti zolegjik per njerz


Hahahahahaha :P

----------


## Nete

Hajte te shohim qka ka 3,Cili mesazhe do te jete tani,pervec asaj me nxjerre luanin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Yes*-i i forumit paska hyre ne BB5...

----------


## mia@

Diten kur ne BB do hyje nje anetar forumi do shtyhem te shikoj BB.

----------


## Izadora

> Yes*-i i forumit paska hyre ne BB5...


Aty nuk kemi asnje konkurent nga shkodra :-D 


Me vone do te te japim nje liste te plote te konkurentve , mgjithse shume kohe me e ndjek nuk do kemi :-))

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Diten kur ne BB do hyje nje anetar forumi do shtyhem te shikoj BB.




Kur te cmendem ndonjehere ju  kam than qe mos mem qu neper qendra rehabilitimi kerkund veq qaty  :ngerdheshje:  Edhe ki mundesin mem pa '_)

----------


## Force-Intruder

O Yes! Une di dicka... qe di pothuajse gjithcka!




> Aty nuk kemi asnje konkurent nga shkodra :-D


Ska prova qe Yesi nuk eshte nga Devolli ... lol

----------


## Tipiku

Paska hy thirsty ne BB po paska ndru emer ,
Quhet Ariola nga Pogradeci.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Brace yourselves....BB is coming !

----------


## Prudence

vec asaj nga Devolli qe duket tip...te tjeret s,po ma mbushin mendjen

----------


## skender76

Kush e gjen se cfare kane te perbashket banoret?



 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Kush e gjen se cfare kane te perbashket banoret?


Shtepine?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ku mund ti shikojme vipat?

----------


## skender76

> Shtepine? 
> 
> Ku mund ti shikojme vipat?


Jo mia@, nuk e gjete.. :ngerdheshje: 

Shifi mir.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## beni33

urra  filloj amaraliteti   prap    ne  BB.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ca cuna aty mrena yummy yummy yummy  :perqeshje: 

Po ene me dash me hy aty me shpejt e merr vesh forumi se cdo njeri tjeter  :pa dhembe: . 

Dhe hajde te mbyllesh gojrat keqadashese masnej lol

----------


## Izadora

> Jo mia@, nuk e gjete..
> 
> Shifi mir....


A ta them une :-D , kishin po te njejten model flokesh 5 nga konkuretet.


*Florian*, vjen nga Baldushku, është një djalë shumë i ëmbël dhe i turpshëm. Flori studion për diplomaci, por gjithashtu ka një biznes të tijin.
Besarda e mundon Florin me disa çelësa, duke u munduar ta vërë në siklet. 
Albulena është një konkurente tjetër e përzgjedhur nga Vellai i Madh. Ajo vjen nga Prishtina, por ka jetuar kudo nëpër botë. 
*Erion*, ka jetuar që në moshën tre vjeçare në Greqi. Së fundi kthehet në Tiranë, në vendin e tij të lindjes për të filluar çdo gjë nga zero.
Arjola, e cila vjen nga Pogradeci. Ajo studion për juridik në Tiranë dhe kohën e lirë e kalon me shoqërinë. 
*Edgari*, i cili vjen nga Tirana dhe Big Brother për të është thjesht sfida e rradhës. Ai është 52 vjeç, me profesion inxhinier, por drejton një emision në radio.
 Emirjeta është një vajzë shumë ambicioze dhe solare. Megjithëse ka ndërtuar familje në moshë të re, nuk është ndjerë aspak e kufizuar për të bërë gjërat që ka dashur në jetë. Big Brother është një prej tyre, por e vetmja gjë që do ti mungoje pafund është djali i saj, Ergi.
*Ermali* , Mister Albania 2010 i shpallur në spektaklin e Vera Grabockës, pas dy vitesh fitore të kurorës ka vendosur të marrë pjesë në një sfidë tjetër, që do të jetë pikërisht loja në Big Brother Albania 5
*Armando*, por e ka ndërruar në Liam, pasi sipas tij, një Dj i famshëm duhet të ketë një emër që spikat. Ai është një person plot energji pozitive, që me siguri do ti infektojë të gjithë në shtëpi.
*Gjoni* është nga Lezha, por jeton në Venezia. Është një mashkull sharmant e që adhuron veshjet e markës. Me profesion është trikolog

----------


## skender76

Iza, as ti s'ke gjet gja.....

Pata shpresa te Gjoni, po edhe ai si shum zanin e holl e kishte.... :shkelje syri: .  :ngerdheshje: 

Ca behet kshu?????

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ca cuna aty mrena yummy yummy yummy


Nuk i kam parë akoma të gjithë, thjesht mbrëmë sa i hodha një sy kalimthi se u bëra kurioze për një Genta Genta  :ngerdheshje: 
Nuk janë edhe aq yummy yummy ata që janë deri tani; unë kam vendos me e pa pas dy javësh, sepse thuhet se do hyjë një i ri, i cili tani hë për hë po i studion nga jashta duke qenë se është nga ata meshkuj që i tërheq mendja njerëzore dhe sidomos manipulues i mendjes së të tjerëve lol

Pjesën më të madhe të kohës kur të hyjë, do e kalojë duke i tërbuar ata që janë aty, dhe pjesën tjetër në palestër e pishinë duke na shitë mend me hiret trupore  :ngerdheshje: 
Vetvrasje do bëjnë femrat për të, kështu që atëherë fillo ta shikosh ti yummy yummy... :P

----------

